# Plants for lygodactylus enclosure



## Belfast_Phasmid_Keeper (Apr 16, 2009)

i have seen a list of plants that are suitable for terrariums and wanted advice from lygo keepers or anyone who can help please. list below

Fittonia argyronanta
Ophiopogon japonica
Ophiopogon jaburan
Spathiphyllum wallisii
Syngonium podophyllum
Cordyline sp.
Hemigraphis colorata
Acorus gramineus
Acorus gramineus ogon
Algaonema simplex
Chlorophytum bichetii
Algaonema silverqueen
Drecaena demensis
Drecaena sanderiana
Drecaena variegatus
Acorus variegatus
Drecaena dermensis

please advise if any of the above are safe and suitable for a new setup.

Many thanks, Mark


----------



## Belfast_Phasmid_Keeper (Apr 16, 2009)

any help please guys and gals?


----------



## cacoonkitty (Aug 10, 2008)

i keep williamsi, to be honest i use plastic plants as easier to keep clean as they poo alot!!, but birds nest ferns and bromilads, vines and pothos are normaly a good choice for most gecko enclosures and there are harmless, they wont be eaten any way so you should be fine...ive never had any probs, also try using dragon plants and boston ferns,and bigger bromilads so they can rest on them, they like the leaves, use bamboo as well and a basking area, mine love to bask in one place under the spot light, but keep the viv dampish but do let it dry out slighly they seem to do best in a slighly less wet enviroment, there natural enviromen they live on massive fern like plants, try going to the exo terra web site just google exo terra lygodactylus williamsi and see what comes up, there is a 20 min vid on them and there enviroment,its pretty good, other wize try the geckos unlimeted site there is a section on lygodactylus geckos there , its very usefull. x good luk:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## nickthehotspark (Apr 24, 2009)

*Bromeliads and bamboo are great.*








Mine sleep on the Bromeliads and drink from them. they seem to love them. Bamboo is the other plant i'd recommend. I'm sure Pono and Mad ferret will show there viv's. they are worth looking at to get good ideas. Hope this helps.


----------



## Belfast_Phasmid_Keeper (Apr 16, 2009)

thanks guys, seen there vivs but wanted advice on other plants suitability for viv as getting two more exo 12x12x18" vivs tomorrow complete with compact light units. next step to find it's inhabitants. 

saw a stock list today with Lygodactylus conradti as well as the usual lygos.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

was about to say i have some lygodactylus luteopicturatus for sale but you are to far away. 

The plants i use in my lygo tanks are spider plants, snake skin plants, pothos, creaing oak, and some others i can't remember. 

Jay


----------



## mameman (Dec 2, 2009)

very interested in this thread as i am about to do the same thing, my question is (because i am struggling to find them) where can you purchase said type of plants? where is the best place. granted i am in hertfordshire and not exactly where anyone else is. tried my local garden centers but seem to be coming up empty.

thanks in advance.


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

I would use air plants (tillandsia sp) bromeliads, pothos, spider plants, mosses, orchids and ivy.

I had mine in with a large bromeliad, mosses and some ivy, they loved it in there.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

mameman said:


> very interested in this thread as i am about to do the same thing, my question is (because i am struggling to find them) where can you purchase said type of plants? where is the best place. granted i am in hertfordshire and not exactly where anyone else is. tried my local garden centers but seem to be coming up empty.
> 
> thanks in advance.


Garden centers will have them labled as house plants, and prob wont know their actual names. They also come up in sainsbury's every so often. 

Or you can buy them from dartfrog.co.uk or ENT

Jay


----------



## mameman (Dec 2, 2009)

cheers, will have a look for them there.


----------



## Belfast_Phasmid_Keeper (Apr 16, 2009)

cheers gyuys for the advice on plants. am waiting on a shop here getting me 2 females to keep the male occupied, just waiting on them coming back on his stock lists.

got my plants from B&Q but they need to be really well washed before you put them in but dartfrog would be hassle free and safe, tho i have never used them myself


----------



## kaikara (Aug 18, 2009)

Sanseveria or snake plant has been mentioned before and is a great plant to use for day geckos. The leaves ar very ridged so they provide a lot more surface are to climb on. My grandis always sleeps on the back of the same leaf. In the picture posted below they are the tall plants in the centre. There is also pothos, croton and a couple others in there to provided cover and filler. 










I found this thread on another forum that has a list of plants that are okay and harmful. Might be helpful too. 

Plants suitable for a White Lined Gecko? - Geckos Unlimited


----------



## Belfast_Phasmid_Keeper (Apr 16, 2009)

wow nice setup. what canopy have you got on top and other heating if any? thanks for link i will be have a good read of that.


----------



## kaikara (Aug 18, 2009)

Belfast_Phasmid_Keeper said:


> wow nice setup. what canopy have you got on top and other heating if any? thanks for link i will be have a good read of that.


It is the standard compact flourescent canopy made by exo terra for the tank. It has three slots for bulbs with two switchs so you can turn off two bulbs and have one as a red light for night heating. I don't need any night time heat so I use 2 UVB bulbs a 2% and a 5% at the recommendation from the breeder. The other just has a standard compact flourescent. The basking zone underneath the canpoy gets to about 90 degrees. 

I also have 2 x 20 watt halogen puck light for heat. I built a little canopy for them out of wood. The lower basking zone is underneat that. Driectly under the lights it gets to about 95 degrees. So it gives the gecko plenty of options.


----------



## Belfast_Phasmid_Keeper (Apr 16, 2009)

do you have any pics of how the lighting is set/placed


----------

